# Desi had her babies :)



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Desi (the wonderful) was bred to Sugar Creek TW Enjoy the View*S and had two gorgeous babies this morning. A doe and a buck. Nothing but color could be expected from this combination  She's a dandy and so are the babies .

These are REALLY bad pictures because I had to use my stupid phone instead of my camera, but I'll have more soon! 
Little Girl








Little Girl and Little Boy








Little Boy


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

so cute!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So sweet! Were you there for the delivery? Did you have to help at all? I'm so nervous, and mine aren't due till 2/28!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! They are adorable!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, I keep trying to post here but for some reason I can not, and only here. I would assume it is operator error. :hammer: 
They are very cute. Congratulations. :stars: :clap:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## freetorun35 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congratulations, Bona Fide...Beautiful babies!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sweet faces on those babies. Congraulations-


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow even the low resolution shows off the spots!!! Those are gorgeous babies!!! Can't wait for more pictures!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my!!! Are they little darlings or what?!?!??! Don't look at me if they go missing!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sooo cute!


----------

